# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Öhlins DH Gabel?

## tecxx

ist jemand schon die neue Öhlins Downhill-Gabel gefahren?
ich überleg mir das Nachrüstkit für meine Boxxer zu kaufen. tu mir aber schwer 500€ zu investieren ohne auch nur irgendeine art von review....

----------

